# Oct 27 BMOQ



## aka0516 (7 Oct 2012)

Just looking for anyone joining me in a few weeks
Im DEO MARS


----------



## MMSS (7 Oct 2012)

I'm interviewing this week for DEO MARS. It would be awfully fast to go at the end of the month, but the positions are open, and I've been told in the past that I was a strong candidate, so here's hoping that it goes well and I get merit listed. It would surprise a lot of people at work!


----------



## MusclesGlasses (7 Oct 2012)

I'm crossing my fingers I'll get the call to do my interview this week for DEO MARS as well, so maybe I'll make it into the 27th course. It would be a short amount of time to move, but we'll worth the rush if I get the call.

Here's hoping ;D

cheers


----------



## MMSS (8 Oct 2012)

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> I'm crossing my fingers I'll get the call to do my interview this week for DEO MARS as well, so maybe I'll make it into the 27th course. It would be a short amount of time to move, but we'll worth the rush if I get the call.
> 
> Here's hoping ;D
> 
> cheers


]

Good luck! (and nice xkcd pic) Good to know I'm not the only one in his thirties looking to start a career as a sailor.


----------



## ken.w2402 (8 Oct 2012)

I'm starting on the 27th as well (to be accurate, we report on the 27th but the course officially starts on the 29th), for infantry officer. I'm on a Francophone platoon though. Are you?


----------



## aka0516 (8 Oct 2012)

I'm in the English one


----------



## half-pint (8 Oct 2012)

I am also DEO MARS. They have me leaving for BMOQ on the 27th as well. However, since I already did basic, they're trying to get me bypassed. I may still have to do it though.


----------



## Dragoonh (9 Oct 2012)

I will be leaving on the 27th as well, who knows might see you guys there even though i'm not an officer going for vehicle tech


----------



## Ayrsayle (9 Oct 2012)

Half-pint: if you've done BMQ, not BMOQ you're unfortunately going to have to do it all over again. We've got a few people here who where told the same thing, only to be told that the leadership portions needed to be done as part of the complete course, unless you had finished your PLQ course.  Hopefully you've already done BMOQ, then it is a moot point!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## half-pint (9 Oct 2012)

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Half-pint: if you've done BMQ, not BMOQ you're unfortunately going to have to do it all over again. We've got a few people here who where told the same thing, only to be told that the leadership portions needed to be done as part of the complete course, unless you had finished your PLQ course.  Hopefully you've already done BMOQ, then it is a moot point!
> 
> Good luck everyone.



I did BMOQ (it was BOTC/IAP back then) and I have been told I shouldn't have to do it again. However, I know that means little and if they say I'm doing it again, I'm doing it again.


----------



## MusclesGlasses (9 Oct 2012)

Just got a call form the recruiting office, and my interview is tomorrow. I'm crossing my fingers tighter now 

Cheers


----------



## Dragoonh (9 Oct 2012)

Good Luck although you probably wont make the 29th, might be a little later in the year.


----------



## MMSS (9 Oct 2012)

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> Just got a call form the recruiting office, and my interview is tomorrow. I'm crossing my fingers tighter now
> 
> Cheers



Good luck! Mine is on Thursday, hopefully we both do well.


----------



## MusclesGlasses (9 Oct 2012)

Dragoonh said:
			
		

> Good Luck although you probably wont make the 29th, might be a little later in the year.



Although making it into the course at the end of the month would be wonderful, I'm certainly not holding my breath. I have heard that there may likely be another BMOQ to start on the 3rd of December.




			
				MMSS said:
			
		

> Good luck! Mine is on Thursday, hopefully we both do well.



Good luck to you as well mate! Hopefully we both do well, then it's "Standby to standby" time 

Cheers


----------



## ken.w2402 (10 Oct 2012)

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> Although making it into the course at the end of the month would be wonderful, I'm certainly not holding my breath. I have heard that there may likely be another BMOQ to start on the 3rd of December.



I suspect the October 29 courses are the last ones for 2012, since the CFLRS closes for the holidays for about three weeks between mid-December and early January. A course starting on December 3rd would mean you'll get a 3-week Christmas leave barely two weeks into the course... Wouldn't make sense.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Oct 2012)

ken.w2402 said:
			
		

> I suspect the October 29 courses are the last ones for 2012, since the CFLRS closes for the holidays for about three weeks between mid-December and early January. A course starting on December 3rd would mean you'll get a 3-week Christmas leave barely two weeks into the course... Wouldn't make sense.



It has happened in the past.


----------



## Blackjack94 (10 Oct 2012)

October 27th is not the last for 2012 since I was just loaded for the one starting Nov 3rd.


----------



## RobOfstie (10 Oct 2012)

ken.w2402 said:
			
		

> I suspect the October 29 courses are the last ones for 2012, since the CFLRS closes for the holidays for about three weeks between mid-December and early January. A course starting on December 3rd would mean you'll get a 3-week Christmas leave barely two weeks into the course... Wouldn't make sense.



I along with at least 3 other candidates I know of start Mod 2 BMOQ 5-Dec only to go on Christmas leave on 15-Dec for 3 weeks.  So I fly out to St. Jean for 10 days of course, return home for 3 weeks, then start course again 6-Jan.  

It does happen.

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## ken.w2402 (10 Oct 2012)

Cool, good to know! Now let's watch out and try not to fatten too much over the holidays.


----------



## Dragoonh (11 Oct 2012)

Just got sworn in today leavin on 27th but did not know I would have homework D:


----------



## half-pint (11 Oct 2012)

Autobiography??


----------



## MMSS (11 Oct 2012)

found out in my interview today that there is a selection for DEO MARS on Nov. 1, so seems unlikely I'll be going to BMOQ in October. Good luck to all of you, hopefully I will catch up with you before too long.


----------



## vintinner (12 Oct 2012)

Leaving 27th, for the October 29th BMQ. Flying out of Toronto. Going for NCM-REG-FORCE Infantry. Was told I would be going PPCLI. Of course if I pass all the training  :nod:

See everyone there !


----------



## Dragoonh (13 Oct 2012)

Yea the homework is the autobiography and an extensive family background check form* that you have 2 fill out


----------



## aesop081 (13 Oct 2012)

Dragoonh said:
			
		

> background check forum



"Form", not "forum".


----------



## Victorious (14 Oct 2012)

Hey! 
  I'm new to Army.ca but I got my call a week ago.  My enrollment date is the 25th and on the 27th I fly out to St.Jean!


----------



## MMSS (14 Oct 2012)

Victorious said:
			
		

> Hey!
> I'm new to Army.ca but I got my call a week ago.  My enrollment date is the 25th and on the 27th I fly out to St.Jean!



Congratulations! Based on your choice of image, I assume you're going Navy? MARS?


----------



## aka0516 (15 Oct 2012)

Congrats, I'll see you on the 27th!!


----------



## Basketball Jones (16 Oct 2012)

Enrollment on 25th, train to Saint Jean on the 27th.


----------



## This_is_my_username (21 Oct 2012)

Swear in on the 24th in Montreal and driving to St.Jean on the 27th. See you there


----------



## aka0516 (22 Oct 2012)

Swearing in today in Hamilton! Flying to Montreal on Sat.! Now this is getting exciting!


----------



## JMacNavy (24 Oct 2012)

I will be in St Jean December 5th to February 01 for BMOQ 0006E Mod 2. Essentially 5 weeks for the leadership portion. I'm not sure how I will fit all the army/navy kit in my ford focus but I suppose it will work.


----------



## half-pint (24 Oct 2012)

Well, the good news is they're not making me do BMOQ again, the bad news, I have no idea what I am doing. Have fun, don't take it too seriously; remember, they will ALWAYS find something wrong, it's part of the game. I'll see you guys on the other side


----------



## JMacNavy (16 Nov 2012)

I suppose I will be joining this course for Mod 2 starting in January. I hope the leadership portion of this course is more hands on than "death by powerpoint"


----------

